# need carb p/n for kawasaki engine in jd



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got a rear engine RX-75 rider lawn tractor with a Kawasaki FC290V-BS02 engine in it that needs a carb. 

What Kaw p/n do I look for as a replacement carb? Where's a good place to order one?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere carries the carb. under part # AM105734.

These are the remarks associated with this carb part # :

COMPLETE (WITH FIXED PILOT JET HELD IN PLACE BY M76327 PLATE) (STANDARD ON RX73, RX75, SX75 FC290V-BS02 ENGINE) (MARKED 12729) (SUB FOR AM104514 CARBURETOR WITHOUT FIXED PILOT JET, MARKED 12618) (SUB AM120718)

Just in case it may be of some help, below is a parts break down diagram of the carb:

RX75 Carb 

If you don't have a Deere dealer near you, I can post the toll free number to my Deere dealer and you can talk to Ricky and he will be very happy to help you out and give you a great price to boot.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Wow. Thanks for that info. Now I need to know if there's a counterpart Kawasaki p/n for the carb and what it is, best place to order one, etc. 

If there's a good Kawasaki substitute carb, it'll probably be cheaper than the speced Deere one.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Part Details

Part Number: AM122462 
Replaces Part: AM105734 
Part Price: 125.00 USD 
On Hand: 0 Check Other Stores 
Description: CARBURETOR 


That is not too terrible high a price for a carburetor. IF you buy a carburetor that is not the Deere part number; just be sure to check and confirm it will be an exact fit for your RX75. There may be variations of this carb. that could be troublesome or costly to adapt. Good luck on your search.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

You are so right about having to have the exact fit non-jd replacement. That's why I'm looking for a crossover p/n from the jd carb p/n to a kawasaki p/n. 

Because of jd specs, I often find external engine stuff is different, and some things have no crossover. Sometimes ya just gotta go jd. 

Then will come the challenge of finding someone who has the kaw carb in stock.


----------

